# prewar schwinn Henderson



## militarymonark (Mar 5, 2013)

Prewar Henderson badge with a girls bike attached to it lol.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 5, 2013)

Those are actually pretty uncommon grips. Used on pre-war Champion outboards.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 5, 2013)

I think that dirty girl would make an excellent tattoo and you do have another arm don't you Patrick?
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Mar 5, 2013)

Chris, what an excellant idea.... you rock. Yea, go for it Patrick!


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 5, 2013)

sorry no dirty girls on my arms


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2013)

militarymonark said:


> sorry no dirty girls on my arms




Too bad. They can be a lot of fun


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 6, 2013)

besides i have another tattoo on my other arm


----------

